# Loose horns



## Thomas Couch (Jun 16, 2019)

My little girl she just turned two months last Friday and when I was rubbing on her forehead and her muzzle I always rub on her horns also because she really likes it well last night I just realized they were wiggling no other goats she's not pinned into any type of fencing she still being bottle-fed still in the process of getting the barn done don't understand why they are loose kind of freaking out please help


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are they naturally growing horns or was disbudding attempted and those are scurs?

No need to panic. It could be related to protein or mineral deficiency but she is going to be totally fine.

Does your doeling have loose minerals available? How about grain/pelleted feed? Any grass or alfalfa hay? 

What type of milk do you feed her and how many ounces a day and how much does she weigh? Any additional photos?


----------



## Thomas Couch (Jun 16, 2019)

Yes she has loose minerals all time


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

it is normal for there horns to be looser at that age...they dont attach to there skull compleatly until 1 year old, hence the goat with 1 horn high on the head 1 low, sometimes they tweek it


----------



## Thomas Couch (Jun 16, 2019)

The milk I'll have to screen shot to show


----------



## Thomas Couch (Jun 16, 2019)

Spidy1 thanks never herd about that and I've been reading and reading try to figure it out. Thanks


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

its OK (console)


----------



## Thomas Couch (Jun 16, 2019)

She's been on this type, with minerals anytime and feed and hay. So from 2 weeks old she's been on this.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a doe that tweeked her horn right when it started to attach at about 10 months, it was always a bit off but never bothered her... you can see right where it broke loose in this pic taken about 6-8 months later


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Young kids do have weaker horns, that is why you should never grab them by the horns until the horns have hardened and set themselves. 
If you do, it may break the horn easily.


----------

